# Prep for Epoxy Flooring



## LegacyIndustrial (Jul 11, 2012)

Gang:

I can't tell you enough how important it is to prep correctly when considering an epoxy floor garage kit installation.

Being a manufacturer and installer we use professional grinding equipment and perform tests before and during the process.  You the DIY have to do your due diligence prior to coating.

We recommend using a hand held grinder with a Diamabrush diamond head  or a walk behind single head diamond grinder for larger projects (250sqft) or more. Grinding the surface exposes the pores of the concrete which allows the coating to penetrate for a mechanical bond. A vacuum should be attached to the grinder to remove the dust and debris while grinding.

Begin by inspecting the floor for discolorations from oil and other contaminants. Using a degreaser clean the contaminated areas and let dry. 

After the floor has dried, start by snapping a chalk line at the middle of the garage door track from one side to the other. 

Next grind along the chalk line being sure not to go over the line. Continue grinding the remainder of the floor until uniform in appearance and porosity.

This is the best way to prep the floor.  An alternate but viable preparation method is acid etching.


    Application of the Acid:  The acid solution should be applied uniformly over the surface of the concrete.  An excellent means of application is with a pump-up deck sprayer.  The fresh diluted acid should be deposited in a consistent manner over the entire surface so the etching results will be uniform. The acid solution should not be dumped onto the floor and swept over the surface.  Acid spread in this manner will be partially spent and will not yield uniform results.  The acid solution will begin bubbling indicating it is reacting to the surface layer of concrete.  Any areas failing to produce the bubbling action would indicate the area has contaminates that are preventing the acid from reaching the concrete.   It will be necessary to properly clean and re-etch or prepare these areas by mechanical means.  The acid solution should be scrubbed thoroughly with a stiff bristled brush during the application process.

Allow Acid time to React:  

    The acid solution should be allowed to remain on the concrete as long as the bubbling continues (usually 2-10 minutes, however, this would depend on the floor conditions and acid concentration used for the project).  The floor should not be allowed to dry out during the acid etching process.

Rinse the Concrete:

    When the bubbling action of the acid solution slows down, spray the area with a generous amount of water or first spray a solution of one pound of baking soda in five gallons of water to neutralize the acid and then flush with water.  For proper disposal of all liquids, use a wet vac if no drains are present.  The surface should have a uniform texture of medium grit sandpaper, if not; the acid etching process must be repeated.  The substrate should be flushed two or three times while scrubbing with a stiff bristle broom in order to remove any existing powdery residue.  To avoid possible adhesion failure, vacuum any residue or white powder after the surface is dry (before painting).

and the most important step...
Check your PH level before coating.  A hot-spot is a failure down the road.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 11, 2012)

many of us were banned from the NAZI site.
which , looking back at it, was a blessing! 
how anyone can tolerate that mini minded ,controlling, wanna be, is beyond me!

anyhow, thanks for visiting a "REAL FORUM" 
hope you see fit to provide more info  on garage floors.
Thanks


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

Which forum are you talking about Cruzn?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 11, 2012)

Garage journal:facepalm:
the owner/ ruler, (ryan)  will throw you off if you say anything he doesn't like,
 he also runs the hamb,  same crap there.
I can honestly say if i ever met him face to face, I would seriously consider doing a remodel to his gay body.:mad1:

I dislike few people on this earth, he has managed to be very near the top of that short list!

now I need a beer to cool off, 
 maybe I'll stand out on the wind storm , just so I'll be more pissed at something else! :madrun:  LOL


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 11, 2012)

go answer my question about table saws.
 never mind this BS about some looser!


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Never heard of that site but then again I am really only on sites that Austin or Kieth own.


----------



## FlooringForGarage (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Legacy... Good words of advice.  I try to express this to anyone who is dead-set on doing the job themselves (homeowners, etc)...  Your finish is only as good as your prep-job.


----------

